# EMT-B trying to land an ER tech job. Please HELP



## T-man (May 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
I need to get some of your opinions & suggestions regarding my COVER LETTER and my RESUME!! I am applying "trying to" for jobs in local hospitals as an EMT-B ER technician. Bellow is a copy of my cover letter and resume. This is my 1st cover letter EVER. Please feel free to add any kind of correction that you think it will make both look better. Thank you all very much in advance and looking forward to hear from you.

-T

COVER LETTER:
1st Name & Last name	
Address-
Phone #
Email address-
Date-
HR Dept.
Hospital Name, CA

 To whom it may concern,
In regards to your advertisement on your website, I am applying for a position of technician within your Emergency Room Department. I am a National Registered EMT-B with years of patient contact experience and previous experience in volunteering in the ER as an ER technician at the Dominican hospital. I have a great work ethic and the required experience in working under pressure independently and with other co-workers where I can meet any task in a timely manner. I am an honest, reliable individual that holds true values and passion in providing professional public assistance. 
 My experience in providing Emergency Medical response on an ambulance in the 911 system has showed me my passion in providing great assistant by being a great team player and providing an excellent patient service and care. My ability of speaking multiple languages has made my communication much easier and efficient with patients. 

I strongly believe that I will make an great addition to your family and will benefit your company. Thank you for your consideration. I look forward to meeting you soon.

Sincerely,

1st & Last name.
-----------------------------------------------------------

RESUME:
1st & Last name
Home address
Email address
Phone #
OBJECTIVE:
National Emergency Medical Technician seeking an employment as an Emergency Room Patient Care Technician. 
QUALIFICATION SUMMARY:
•	EMT Technician on an ambulance. Providing health care on the 911 system.
•	Currently volunteering as an EMT in the ER at the Dominican hospital, 6+ month experience.
•	EMT/Firefighter with Bonny Doon Fire & Rescue. 2009 –Present.
•	EMT-B/CPR state and national certified health care provider.
•	Bilingual: Arabic - English.
•	Proficient computer skills including Microsoft Office: Word, Excel, Power Point. 
•	8 years’ experience as a customer service representative and a technician.
•	Life experience:  approach to life born through the experience challenge of being an American immigrant. 
EMPLOYMENT:
•	2011-Present. AMR Ambulance. EMT, providing health care and responding to 911 system. 
•	2011- PRESENT. WestMed Ambulance. EMT, health care provider in Santa Clara County.
•	2009- PRESENT. Bonny Doon Fire and Rescue. EMT/ Firefighter. Providing 911 emergency response.
•	2009-2011.  Little Tampico Restaurant. Worked as a food server and bartender.  Tasks included customer service responsibilities, maintaining daily sales quota, and extensive product knowledge.
•	2006-2008. Ocean Air Flight Services.  Providing mechanical services on Private owned airplanes.
EDUCATION:
2009- PRESENT.  Cabrillo College, Aptos, CA. EMT, training program, Fire Technology Degree
2003-2006. Gavillan College, Gilroy, CA. Federal Aviation  Agency. Airframe & Power plant certified.
REFERENCES:
1-
2-
3-
------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CANDawg (May 26, 2012)

Think you got the wrong forum. Probably better suited in EMS Employment.


----------



## firecoins (May 26, 2012)

May I suggest a section under objective just listing certifications separated from work history.


----------



## T-man (May 26, 2012)

EMT-B trying to land an ER tech job. Please HELP
Hi everyone,
I am not sure if this is the right section for me to ask such a question!! I need to get some of your opinions & suggestions regarding my COVER LETTER and my RESUME!! I am applying "trying to" for jobs in local hospitals as an EMT-B ER technician. Bellow is a copy of my cover letter and resume. This is my 1st cover letter EVER. Please feel free to add any kind of correction that you think it will make both look better. Thank you all very much in advance and looking forward to hear from you.

-T

COVER LETTER:
1st Name & Last name
Address-
Phone #
Email address-
Date-
HR Dept.
Hospital Name, CA

To whom it may concern,
In regards to your advertisement on your website, I am applying for a position of technician within your Emergency Room Department. I am a National Registered EMT-B with years of patient contact experience and previous experience in volunteering in the ER as an ER technician at the Dominican hospital. I have a great work ethic and the required experience in working under pressure independently and with other co-workers where I can meet any task in a timely manner. I am an honest, reliable individual that holds true values and passion in providing professional public assistance.
My experience in providing Emergency Medical response on an ambulance in the 911 system has showed me my passion in providing great assistant by being a great team player and providing an excellent patient service and care. My ability of speaking multiple languages has made my communication much easier and efficient with patients.

I strongly believe that I will make an great addition to your family and will benefit your company. Thank you for your consideration. I look forward to meeting you soon.

Sincerely,

1st & Last name.
-----------------------------------------------------------

RESUME:
1st & Last name
Home address
Email address
Phone #
OBJECTIVE:
National Emergency Medical Technician seeking an employment as an Emergency Room Patient Care Technician.
QUALIFICATION SUMMARY:
• EMT Technician on an ambulance. Providing health care on the 911 system.
• Currently volunteering as an EMT in the ER at the Dominican hospital, 6+ month experience.
• EMT/Firefighter with Bonny Doon Fire & Rescue. 2009 –Present.
• EMT-B/CPR state and national certified health care provider.
• Bilingual: Arabic - English.
• Proficient computer skills including Microsoft Office: Word, Excel, Power Point.
• 8 years’ experience as a customer service representative and a technician.
• Life experience: approach to life born through the experience challenge of being an American immigrant.
EMPLOYMENT:
• 2011-Present. AMR Ambulance. EMT, providing health care and responding to 911 system.
• 2011- PRESENT. WestMed Ambulance. EMT, health care provider in Santa Clara County.
• 2009- PRESENT. Bonny Doon Fire and Rescue. EMT/ Firefighter. Providing 911 emergency response.
• 2009-2011. Little Tampico Restaurant. Worked as a food server and bartender. Tasks included customer service responsibilities, maintaining daily sales quota, and extensive product knowledge.
• 2006-2008. Ocean Air Flight Services. Providing mechanical services on Private owned airplanes.
EDUCATION:
2009- PRESENT. Cabrillo College, Aptos, CA. EMT, training program, Fire Technology Degree
2003-2006. Gavillan College, Gilroy, CA. Federal Aviation Agency. Airframe & Power plant certified.
REFERENCES:
1-
2-
3-
------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Aprz (May 26, 2012)

I just asked for advise about my resume in real life, and they blew me away with the advise they gave me, and some changes they made to my resume.

Change your objective to something they want instead of saying what you want, or make what you want what they want. You are being too straight forward in my opinion e.g. "I want to work as an ER tech" could be "Give back to the community and provide excellent customer service" (that's a semi lame one, but y'know what I mean, right?). Some people might even recommend removing the objective portion of the resume, but I personally believe that the Bay Area and parts that surround it are still pretty old school (whether that's good or bad). Anyhow, don't be so straight up.

In your employment part, you could mention more than just 911/providing healthcare. You could list off examples as working with various disciplines (RNs on CCT, reported to RNs and MDs when transferring patients)/being part of the team (I think that's gonna be huge for an ER tech position). I think that the person reading the resume may not know exactly the scope of an EMT; EMS isn't understood very well even by other healthcare providers (e.g. I got yelled at in the ER once for not starting an IV, getting pulse ox, and a blood glucose level for a patient that I transported there, they didn't know EMTs couldn't do that even though it's the freakin ER!). I don't think you'd be surprised, but if you are, SURPRISE! Even some ERs doesn't know EMS that well. Some of them are opposite to thinking that we can do everything and think that even Paramedics do nothing; we are just transporters. I had a RN today refuse to give me paperwork and a report because she thought it was a HIPAA violation/I wasn't a healthcare provider that "You are only transport, you don't need to know anything about the patient". That was a headache. We all hear about nurses who don't give or accept a report. I wonder what they think of us? Does this person reading this resume understand what we do in EMS?

If it doesn't hurt your resume, I'd be more specific about when you worked by adding what month you started/end.

Remove extras like EMT on an ambulance and EMT/CPR certification on your qualifications. It might be nice to create an extra section for certifications instead.

I personally don't like the life experience part. I think it's kinda awkward to put on a resume.

By the way, have you taken a HICS class? I know Santa Clara County has been doing that class for free. Might be one more nice thing to add.


----------



## Chimpie (May 26, 2012)

Moved to the Employment section.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 26, 2012)

Duplicate threads merged.


----------



## beandip4all (May 26, 2012)

most ER Tech jobs are found via networking.  Do you know any ER nurses or charge nurses?  What about where you volunteer- could they pass along a good word for you?  Maybe some of the mds or rns where you currently volunteer moonlight in other ERs where you want to be a tech.  

honestly OP, in the Bay Area if you want a tech job with no experience and not knowing anyone on the floor to pass along your resume and info personally to the hiring manager, your best bet is to VOLUNTEER in the hospital ER where you want to work for 6 months or so and then apply for any tech openings at that point. 

Sorry to say but the tech jobs around here tend to go to sons/daughters/friends of the charge nurses.  Honestly it seems like even the ones that are "posted" open are generally already filled by someone through a back channel and the posting/opening is just a formality.  

Also, I don't see phlebotomy listed- do you have that?  If not, that could be a hole in your ap...


----------



## Aprz (May 27, 2012)

He has a lot of experience (in my opinion) and does volunteers in ER so I think he's good there, but good point with the phlebotomy cert.


----------



## T-man (May 27, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Moved to the Employment section.



Thank you!!


----------



## T-man (May 27, 2012)

Aprz said:


> He has a lot of experience (in my opinion) and does volunteers in ER so I think he's good there, but good point with the phlebotomy cert.



APRZ, Thank you for your feedback. I am sorry to hear that you didn't get the help you were looking for from "Real Life". I have notice that EMTLIFE is the best web for getting some good feedbacks!! 

I don't have my Phlebotomy cert on hand yet. I was hoping I can land the job and have the hospital send me in for it to get it. 

Did you or were you trying to apply for an ER tech job as well??


----------



## T-man (May 27, 2012)

beandip4all said:


> most ER Tech jobs are found via networking.  Do you know any ER nurses or charge nurses?  What about where you volunteer- could they pass along a good word for you?  Maybe some of the mds or rns where you currently volunteer moonlight in other ERs where you want to be a tech.
> 
> honestly OP, in the Bay Area if you want a tech job with no experience and not knowing anyone on the floor to pass along your resume and info personally to the hiring manager, your best bet is to VOLUNTEER in the hospital ER where you want to work for 6 months or so and then apply for any tech openings at that point.
> 
> ...




Thank you for sending a replay. I was hoping I can get a feedback regarding my questions about my RESUME & COVER LETTER. I know and understand how hard it is to get a job ib the ER as an technician if I don't have any connection and it's unfortunate for this to be that way!!
Where I volunteer in the ER, there is no EMT ER tech except volunteers. I wish they would hired people.


----------



## beandip4all (May 27, 2012)

T-man said:


> I don't have my Phlebotomy cert on hand yet. I was hoping I can land the job and have the hospital send me in for it to get it.



UCSF is the only place I've heard of that will give you your cert through training while you work there, and that is for their pre-med lab tech phlebotomists who commit to working with a PI in their labs for at least 1 year.  

Kaiser has a phlebotomy training course, but in Walnut Creek, which is a hike from where you are in the south bay. 



T-man said:


> Thank you for sending a replay. I was hoping I can get a feedback regarding my questions about my RESUME & COVER LETTER. I know and understand how hard it is to get a job ib the ER as an technician if I don't have any connection and it's unfortunate for this to be that way!!
> Where I volunteer in the ER, there is no EMT ER tech except volunteers. I wish they would hired people.



What questions do you have about resumes and cover letters? 

Honestly I think your best shot would be to transfer your volunteering to an ER where they have techs, and build contacts that way.  And also try to pick up a phlebotomy cert over the summer.  There are a bunch of courses in your area although they run about 3k.  

Just remember the people you are competing against for these jobs have their mom as the charge nurse, or their dad as the Attending (literally).  Blind resume and cover letter submission are just going to hit walls.


----------

